# Uralte Digikamer unter WinXP zum laufen bringen ?



## wartiger (25. Februar 2002)

Hm, hat einer ne Idee wie ich meine alte Digitalkamer unter WinXP zum laufen bringe. Hab das gute Stück grade von meinem Vater bekommen. Es ist von Yashica und hat den "Namen" KC 600. Auf der Homepage von denen, gibt es nur Treiber für Win 95/98 zum Download. Also? Gibts irgendnen Standardtreiber? btw. das Ding hängt am Com Port... 

need help


----------



## dave_ (28. Februar 2002)

welche speichermedien benutzt das teil?
ich kenne mich nicht mit alten digi cams aus ( so lange gibts sie eignetlich noch garnicht ?  ) 
aber wenn du compact flash hast, gibt es günstige ( naja.. ~ 70 DM ) leseteile, sandisk heissen die. ist sehr komfortabel und saugt auch nicht so viel strom von der camera- also gar keinen da man ja die medien in das sandisk einlegt


----------

